# Anybody ever put an aftermarket sunroof on their truck?



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a 95 single cab HB. The previous owner had all sorts of antennas on the roof and even a light bar! I removed it all and patched the holes with paintable silicone, but now they are starting to rust. Rather than grind, bondo and paint, i figured why not just cut the whole roof out and put in a sunroof? Has anybody here done this? Do they make an aftermarket sunroof that fits these trucks nicely? Im not thinking anything crazy with power or anyhting.


http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e295/rseifert33/NissanTruck2.jpg


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

so you want to take someone elses wrong way of doing things and you want to add your own? Take the opportunity to do it right this time and an aftermarket sunroof is a joke. They leak and do basically nothing but pop up. Cutting metal out of the roof also weakens the structure considerably. Factory sunroofs have proper drains, proper re-inforcements and are done with precision equipment and with virgin metal.

aftermarkert sunroofs suck. Always have, Always will.


----------



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

I was afraid somebody was gonna say that. But what also sucks is I have zero experience with body work and I could only imagine what a Long Island, NY rip off body shop would charge. My guess it would be a lot more than $250. I hate to see the rust, but we _are_ talking about a $3000 pick up truck here. And how much structural integrity is lost my removing an 18"x30" section of sheet metal?


----------



## entropyyy (Dec 24, 2008)

having a king cab i'd love to throw one in. i have one in my civic that was custom from the factory,the Si models had them but the DX didnt,which is what mine is. if only it was as easy as that,but i would assume if you got a shop to do it they could do it right,the money issue would deffinetly suck,but this begs the question,how bad do you want it? I'd have to think if you took one from a car,made the measurements and such it wouldnt be that bad,or if theres a wrecker around where you are,grab one from a newish car,take it to a shop and say "put this on there,k?" 

-E


----------



## Nissan HB SS (Sep 30, 2008)

Putting a sunroof is easy i did so on my 88 regular cab. I got an aftermarket one don't know what brand or anything it was on a junk car. Cut it smaller than specification of the sunroof your putting on. Bearly grind away edges till a snug fit. Clean the edges till metal shows. put some rtv sealer around the edges where the metal is exposed and under he sunroof. drill holes and or put bolts or screws in. There will be two creases that will fold in above the windshield and the support will come loose tighten the screws bolts again and there you go. The only time I have had water come in is when i found out the supports came loose and the crease above the windshield and water came in. but i tightened it up and its fine. It is only a waste of time when you dont know what your doing and something bad happens. I have had it for two years without touching it and its leak free still.


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have one in my SE-R, its decent, but I wont be putting it in a truck. It leaks when you point the car downhill!


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

I never did understand the reason why people put in a pop up sunroof only in their car... A sliding one, I can understand.. but only a pop up? Why?


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Downforce, man!, pop that up and its like F&F style!


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

68Datsun510 said:


> Downforce, man!, pop that up and its like F&F style!



So its a white trash version of a rear wing? :loser:


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

Too bad you couldn't find 1 from a 720,and put it in.My 85 never leaked,and the one in my 86 only has a small leak when ice is built up on it.It doesn't leak in the rain,only when the ice is melting,and of course it leaks on the driver's side.A couple of times,I would forget about cleaning the snow and ice off,and looked like I pissed myself if I was wearing light colored pants-lol.


----------



## Nissan HB SS (Sep 30, 2008)

People put pop up sunroofs for the same reasons as roll up windows. reliability and cost. There much less money and will always work if your carefull with it. no motor or electric stuff to deal with. just up or down.


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Peter and I were joking around, obviously its not white trash, and for people without AC, to which I can relate, I used to drive thru the northern central valley in CA in a 68 510 with exhaust heate floorpans in 110 degree july heat, it can be very helpful.

Nobody's hating =)


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

No, no one is hating... lol... Im sorry if it came across that way.. I can def understand the no A/C thing and its usefulness in that situation. Although I wonder why anyone would get a modern vehicle without A/C. Do they even still make them that way?

Im just not a fan of aftermarket sunroofs, They don't have the drains and set up to avoid leaks and they often rust around the opening. And if you get a sliding sunroof kind, they often don't last as the motor or switch is usually broken.

No haters, just experience and a willingness to share to prevent the same mistakes from happening again.


----------

